# R34 gtr rear wheel drive



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Before any clever tw*t says use the search button, i have tried but i just cant get the crappy search to work and i have now fallen out with it! 

Anyway, can you and if so, how do you make the r34 gtr rear wheel drive only?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Remove the front driveshaft.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

but then it would be sending power to no where! Is there a trick box or a fuse you can pull like on 32's? or is there no fuse?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

goto post # 2


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ru' said:


> goto post # 2


Is this a quizz or something? spit it out mate, whats that ment to mean?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Remove the front drive shaft  All Skylines are primarily RWD, including GTRs. If you remove the front driveshaft you're not going to lose RWD, you just won't get the FWD bit.

Why you'd want to do that, who knows.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results

Read the one with 604 post's


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont want to do that ! maybe i should be more clear! i would like to be able to tell my car to use the rear wheels only if i want a hairy drive back from where ever. But 10 mins later i might want it to do what its ment to do.

However if i was to remove the shaft, well wont the gearbox be sending some of the power to a flange coming out of the gearbox with no shaft bolted to the end? wasting alot of power? 

I think but maybe wrong that on the 32's you pull a fuse?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results
> 
> Read the one with 604 post's



Thanks for the link mate but not sure its what i want, The system ( only read the first couple of pages) sounds like it turns the skyline into a front wheel drive car arounds bends. I want it to be rear wheel drive only. (man's car not a puffs! ) im used to big power rear wheel drives and hate understeer! 

Do i need to read the whole of that MASSIVE thread or will i be reading the wrong thing? 

Thanks


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

it isnt as simple as that, you will need some sort of 4wd controller to change the signal sent to the attessa system, on my 33 there is a switch that has been put in to cut out the front wheel drive, it is not simple and you will not be able to remove 100% of the front wheel drive without removing the front driveshafts.

with the kind of thing i have it isnt adviseable to use it much, my only plan to use it would be to have a quick rolling burnout when dragging or something. It will encourage faster wear of the transfer plates but wont really kill them asm uch as people say unless you sit there doing a burnout, which will burn the plates out at an accelerated rate, as long as the front wheels are still moving it shouldnt make too much of a difference to the wear.

Obviously dont take my word for it 100% im sure there are much more experienced people out there who will say it will destroy your transfer plates and leave you with a big bill.

But the way it is dont on mine how would it be different on any of the awd controllers you can buy.

But no it isnt that simple.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

A grid dancer is exactly what you want


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

There is one other way. I think this is correct.
Stall the car but keep it rolling (without touching the key) an bump start it. As soon as you stop , at lights or a junction it will go back to 4 wheel drive though.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

As Neilo said Grid Dancer.

Mick


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so then, there is no way of lighting up the rears at santa pod for instance without possible damage to the gearbox plates? It would be nice to go around a island sideways once in a while without the front wheels pulling the thing straight!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> so then, there is no way of lighting up the rears at santa pod for instance without possible damage to the gearbox plates? It would be nice to go around a island sideways once in a while without the front wheels pulling the thing straight!


If you buy a grid dancer you can do what you want with out breaking the transfer box.


Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you can still go around an island sideways even with the front wheels spinning, get more power man! haha

things like the grid dancer and other 4wd control units will minimise the damage to the plates, but as i said the attessa system is not designed for constant static burnouts as there will always be a slight amount of power going to the front wheels so when on brakes the plates will be slipping so wearing them out faster. If you do rolling burnouts etc then the wear will be dramatically less so shouldnt be too bad.

the more top end people on here will be using hydraulic systems to transfer the power to the rear wheels etc but that is proper money and bits and pieces there.

if you want a simple thing to use for the odd occaision then as above grid dancer.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

whats a grid dancer, sorry but the search button just wont work for some reason. Keeps coming up i have to wait 15 seconds and no matter how long i wait , it keeps doing the same thing.


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

there is only one way to do it without risking damaging the transfer case and thats to pull the front drive shaft. why do you think they pull the front drive shaft just for a dyno run if its on a rwd dyno


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Grid dancer

Grid T.S. Dancer Intelligent ATTESA 4WD controller-For Skyline GTR


first one that came up on google, hope ya dont mind me using it matty!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I agree with everything G40Tee has stated so far. The Grid Dancer link he's posted is for a device that will basically override the GTR's factory equipment telling it to send power to the front wheels, so that can give you a large bias towards the rear as you want, and then you can put it back to factory control or back to whatever split you like later on.

However as stated (I can't be 100% sure, but I believe this is the case), the transfer case clutch system on the R32's took a short while to react to the rear wheels slipping and then engaging the front wheels, to help this with the R33 and R34's I believe some form of "preload" is factored into the hydraulic setup. This means that even if you tell it to send no power to the front wheels, it's always sending a little bit as it's "preload" means it's barely engaged and my understanding is that is how they made the 4WD system able to react quicker in the later models and is also the reason why on those models you don't have a fuse to pull.

Now what I've stated may be complete tosh to someone who's totally understands the R32, R33 and R34 transfer systems, but from the people I've spoken to, it's what I believe is correct.

In short, with the grid dancer, you'd get what you want, however, you could be almost certain it would reduce the life of the transfer clutch.......... by how much ? Who knows.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Grid Dancer *only* will not put R33/R34 in full RWD, other processing is required.

Rick


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I've got a grid dancer and it puts it into two wheel drive - see the avatar.. what else was it I needed?

Matty is your car a vspec ? - I have pulled a fuse in the engine bay fuse box to try this - there is a fuse marked 4wd and as far as I could tell it did revert to rear wheel drive when you take it out. But on a Vspec you also lose the electronically controlled limited slip diff so as soon as you spin a rear wheel you have a one wheel drive GTR - for non Vspecs maybe the mechanical dif would work as normal?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah but as mentioned, it is quite possible wearing out the transfer clutch plates as the rear wheels are moving and the front ones aren't, or if they are, are moving considerably slower than the rears and that's something that in normal operation wouldn't happen for very long.

This is like that thread with the thing strapped to the roof lining of an R34 that no one seems to know what it is............. don't think anyone's really got any evidence one way or the other as to whether it'll do damage or not, but I think the general concensous is that it does on R33 and R34.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

blue34 said:


> I've got a grid dancer and it puts it into two wheel drive - see the avatar.. what else was it I needed?
> 
> Matty is your car a vspec ? - I have pulled a fuse in the engine bay fuse box to try this - there is a fuse marked 4wd and as far as I could tell it did revert to rear wheel drive when you take it out. But on a Vspec you also lose the electronically controlled limited slip diff so as soon as you spin a rear wheel you have a one wheel drive GTR - for non Vspecs maybe the mechanical dif would work as normal?


It doesnt put it in full 100% RWD. the R33 and R34 have a hydraulic system,
which means 4wd controllers cannot remove all oil pressure so transfer box will be slightly engaged....this can lead to damage/wear of clutch plates.

This is the other processing we provide here.

Rick


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

So you have a system that will remove the hydraulic preload from the plates as well ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

canman said:


> So you have a system that will remove the hydraulic preload from the plates as well ?


Yes, but we need the car here in Japan. We even do other tuners demo cars, like Phoenix Powers R34. 

Rick


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Oh OK, I thought maybe it was some other sort of electronic controller than might be generic........ sweet as.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

afaik drive is only sent to the front when you're accelerating in a straight line, or when straightening up after a corner (probably a bit more complicated than this, but that's the general idea).

It's easy to get the back end out cornering, I recommend more power!

This also helps if you have to do burnouts; they're so much better with all four wheels spinning...


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

ru' said:


> This also helps if you have to do burnouts; they're so much better with all four wheels spinning...


yes, helicopters are way better than donuts!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

hi,sorry for hi jacking but its sorta related.i have one of these torque spiltter boxs waiting to go into my 34.
what id like to know is a step by step guide to doing a NAGATA style burnout in a gtr 
gary


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

irishboy1977 said:


> hi,sorry for hi jacking but its sorta related.i have one of these torque spiltter boxs waiting to go into my 34.
> what id like to know is a step by step guide to doing a NAGATA style burnout in a gtr
> gary


If you have a bit of power do it like the Kiwis do. Line lock on the front wheels. Stick it in 4th gear. Take the clutch up to where its just starting to engage. Rev it up to the limiter and dump it. Off with the linelocker and keep your foot flat to the floor. Works great.:clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

in 4th gear :runaway: you must need alot of power and a good clutch to do that! Is this for real?


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

surely you mean 1st gear?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

No 4th gear. Thats the strongest ratio. 400kw will do it no problem at all. YouTube - RIPS skyline starting burnout in 4th like this


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bloody hell! I would of thought you would break a gearbox or something doing that. Guess not! Dont think i will be trying that one tho.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha sweet as mate. Kiwis tend to be pretty ruthless with their cars lol.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The R34 , R33 ATTESA system has back up power for the ATTESA system. However the internals of the box, while not the same, are very similar - R32, R33, R34. 

I have installed the Grid Dancer in an R34. Grid didn't list it as working with the R34 when I installed it, so I sent them information about how I did it. The Grid controls the main power and control for the pump. There is still a little load on the clutches, but not as much as if the backup power is on. 

I have hurt an R33 transfer case on the emissions dyno. We weren't pulling the shafts, and we burned the clutches in the trasfercases in a couple cars. 

tyndago - GT-R ATTESA information


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Today at GTaRt - 

Experiment - Is there any residual drive sent to the front wheels with the grid dancer in 2 wheel drive mode

Method - I had the car on the lift with all four wheels off the ground - started the engine and put it in first gear with the grid dancer set to two wheel drive - after a few seconds there was only slight rotation of the front wheels which was very easily stopped and held by hand. Then we switched to 4 wheel drive and like dumping a clutch - instantly - the front wheels were being proper driven. Back to 2 wheel drive and front wheels again stopped.

Conclusion - there is little or no residual drive through the transfer box with the grid dancer in 2 wheel drive on an R34GTR so little or no risk to clutches in transfer box in my opinion on my car.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah but doesn't it do different things when the G sensor and ECU is sensing forward movement though ? I think it's a bit more complicated in it's application.

Maybe not though, but I just wonder why most of the items you see say they can't be used on R34.......

Interesting testing though.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

No, because the Grid Dancer is actually wired though the power control. That is after the sensors and before the actual pump control.

If you start a GT-R up on a lift, cold, with the gearbox in neutral. The front wheels will often turn slowly.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

canman said:


> Maybe not though, but I just wonder why most of the items you see say they can't be used on R34.......


You can actually. You just need to have the wiring diagram for the R32/R33 ATTESA, and you have to have the wiring diagram for the R34 ATTESA. Then you have to have a desire to make it work, and less worry about breaking something.


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

which fuse do you pull out on a 32 gtr and is that 100% power to the rear


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Under the hood. There is a couple green fuses in the box. One is ignition. The other is 4WD.


----------

